# Are we the only couple in Ross-shire with IF issues?



## sproutkicker (Mar 11, 2009)

Let's see if we can start a local board here!!
Come and join us
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

we are from ROSSSHIRE.
Anyone else luing and fancy a chat

Trace


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm dipping my toe in as we might be moving to Ross-shire in the next few months....DH has a new job in Dunfermline and we're looking at living in Kinross.

However I am a bit further along that you two - we adopted our family nearly three years ago.  

Bop


----------

